# Tesco mobile



## Hellsbells (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone with Tesco? What are they like?

My 02 contract is coming to end & I'd like something better & cheaper. I only want a really simple, basic phone and see that Tesco have a £7.50 p/month deal with a Nokia C1 01 (which has very good reviews) - http://shop.tescomobile.com/mobile-phones/pay-monthly/nokia/c1-01?deal=5567


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a feeling they use the o2 network.


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 21, 2012)

My daughter is with them iirc. I'll ask her if you like. Think firky is right though if you've had any network hassles.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 21, 2012)

buy a decent phone n think about giff gaff as a network?

great bundles with mins, texts and plenty of web usage mb.  I switched over recently on my UK number and i'm rather impressed...


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2012)

Tesco use O2, so network service should be identical. It's only customer service you might worry about. I've haven't heard bad things about Tesco though. Talkmobile, who use Vodafone, are utterly awful.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2012)

that's good to know. I've been with 02 for several years & have only had very occasional problems. Never had to deal with customer service.


----------

